# Ptarmigan Hunt



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I didn't upload the photos until today, but I went up to the Uintas on the opening weekend looking for Ptarmigan. Ending up not finding any birds althought I did have a good time. I ended up seeing a few moose and catching some fish. I was also surprised to find a red fox up around 12,000 ft. Here are some pictures of the areas I hunted and the areas on the way up. If anyone is willing to share let me know if I was looking in the wrong areas as far as habitat goes. I'm looking to go again hopefully I can fit it one more time this year.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Some more pictures


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Some more pictures and I also forgot to mention I ended up finding a nice moose shed and a dead mt goat skull.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Just awesome!!


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Super nice!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Great pictures,.I was about to ask how you hunt ptarmigan and where to find them, your pictures would have me believe these birds hang out up around the timber line?!


----------

